# Haberbier, looking for sheet music.



## contagieux (Nov 16, 2006)

I recently discoverd a few gems by Ernst Haberbier. His music is practically unavailable in the USA. Can anyone direct me to a site where I may purchase his music. I know that his etudes are available but again, not in the United States. I jsut learned his preludeOp 59 #1 which is a great piece. I would love to play some others and perhaps introduce them to my students.

Thanks for any help

David in Colorado


----------

